

Independent Report on E-voting in Estonia - lfx
https://estoniaevoting.org/press-release/

======
zactral
Spreading fear, uncertainty, doubt.

Official response from Estonian National Electoral Committee:

[http://www.vvk.ee/valimiste-korraldamine/vvk-
uudised/vabarii...](http://www.vvk.ee/valimiste-korraldamine/vvk-
uudised/vabariigi-valimiskomisjoni-vastulause-the-guardianis-ilmunud-
artiklile/)

------
fulafel
Pretty dramatic results. Especially since Estonia has been using e-voting
since 2005. Begs the question: what was the auditing like 10 years ago when
the system was developed, and in the intervening years?

